# Test tubes in bulk...



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

Does anyone know were I can get test tubes in bulk? I want to use them for our invites. 

And if you know were I can get any other mad science lab stuff in bulk that would be great. 

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Found these on eBay! Should probably go with plastic rather than glass for numerous reasons...

Plastic Test Tubes


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I have dealt with this company, they're very good.

Sciplus.com Search Results: plastic test tubes


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

I got an idea to use the test tubes as shot glasses. they have those at universal. I thought that was cool.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

I had also thought about using test tubes as shot glasses (great minds think alike!), but had never found them in bulk. Thanks for the link, those are perfect!

-Handy_haunter


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Found this site too that sells plastic tube shots in bulk.

Halloween Shot Specials


----------

